# Safe foamcore meat cleaver.



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Dang! That looks real! Great job!! 
Why is it bad to use real ones again?


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Very nice... i am going to try this. Thanks.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Very Cool!
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Reaper's Folly (Jul 29, 2007)

That looks great! Do you have pics of your Scythe?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everyone!
Bob- have you ever tried getting into a club with a REAL 10' meat cleaver, let alone carried one around all night?

I have a pic of my full reaper costume but none of the making of the sythe. I made the skull mask and I got a friend to sew the robe for me. The sythe handle is made from P.V.C heated with a heat gun do form the bends, it also breaks down into three sections for easy cab rides (I'm 6' tall and the sythe is taller then me). The blade is made using the same method as the cleaver after making it I decided to do this demo. Have fun making these props if you have any more questions by all means ask. 



















p.s I posted a closeup pic of the skull for a little bonus.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i love the cleaver, and the method could be use for so many things, but, details on the skull mask man! that is by far the best one i've ever seen! did you make it? did you buy? really cool! i've always had a fondness for the reaper.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks batfly. Yeah I made the skull mask form start to finish. I sculpted over my lifcast and did a two piece hydrocal mold and did a slush latex mask then painted it with pax and inks.


----------



## CryptACreep (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice! It looks even better than ones that I see in some prof. haunted attractions.

Can I ask how you got the coloring?


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

wow great job! very realistic!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks! I used the colors shown above and just brushed and stippled on the colors straight from the tubes, the combo makes for some good rust finishing. Just remember to layer your colors to give some "depth" to your paint job.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

This is great! I wanted a safe Axe for my haunt and thought of different ways to do it, but this is the BEST! I will try it out using the pink "tombstone" foam


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Awesome, just awesome.


----------

